# A Push Hands Lament



## Xue Sheng (Mar 2, 2017)

A Push Hands Lament - Blog Post


----------



## 23rdwave (Mar 2, 2017)

People who do bad push hands don't recognize good push hands.

Too bad for them...and us.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 3, 2017)

I will go against the grain here, I don't like tuishou as taught in taijiquan. I have done tuishou but i feel doing escrima knife drills give a better understanding of following and sticking.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (May 24, 2017)

I always wondered why 90% of the pushing hands you see is front hand application's when 90% of the forms are rear hand application's it's all subject pushing hands is only two movements you can break it down to however many you wish it can be 10 billion movement's but it is still front hand forward rear hand forward. So I'm not really seeing what good vrs. Bad pushing hands is because it is all the same animal with different views to me. Must be a liniage thing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> I always wondered why 90% of the pushing hands you see is front hand application's when 90% of the forms are rear hand application's it's all subject pushing hands is only two movements you can break it down to however many you wish it can be 10 billion movement's but it is still front hand forward rear hand forward. So I'm not really seeing what good vrs. Bad pushing hands is because it is all the same animal with different views to me. Must be a liniage thing.



Don't agree at all, sorry. I don't see 90% of either of those in Taijiquan. It depends on where the energy and force is going, can be either hand equally, done correctly. Push hands has multiple training methods, and there is more than 2 moves


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (May 24, 2017)

Probably should have comprehended the entire statement before I posted I tried to keep it simple. Roll back would be akin to first position. If the front arm lowers like you are going to press and traps opponents arm downward, the rear arm moves to the neck at your forearm. You find yourself in white crane spreads it's wings. Opponent plays pipa pressing hand on neck with rear hand, you ward off opponent's rear hand and roll back on opposite side. It encompasses all the techniques in this movement. You can issue power anywhere this is extra, you can change sides by going under arm with one arm etc.  On and on forever. There is really only two movements. Front hand, rear hand.that is the meaning of the movements. In that moevent you did the tai chi diagram on the left side if you started with your left hand forward in roll back. Foot work body machinics power generation is independent. If you look at the picture you posted and the demonstration video you posted they are both identical! That why I'm saying it must be a lineage thing, there is only one tai chi 10 million ways to apply it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2017)

Still disagree, you are describing only one method of training push hands, you are not talking about training what is called rocking, not talking about single hand stick and follow, not talking about single hand stationary not talking about symbol tracing, not talking about single step and not talking about dalu either.

You may be talking about 3 step, but I am not sure you are talking about moving at all, but the training you describe can be done stationary or stepping


----------

